# Question about buying a DRI property from another.



## jerry1050 (May 14, 2015)

I am a DRI timeshare owner in the HI group/collection whatever they want to call it. If I were to purchase an additional week or points in the same collection from someone advertising on TUG, would they add those points to my existing membership? Would I then owe more club dues?  How does this work? The prices from TUG members are so much better than from DRI. Plus they told me that when they sell out, they will convert back from a floating week to a fixed week. Can they do that? When I bought, ten years ago from Sunterra, it was for a floating week. But DRI has done away with a lot of benefits Sunterra promised so I imagine they can do away with this too. Another class action?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 14, 2015)

There are two kinds of DRI TS ownerships that have the DRI Hawaii resorts.  There is floating weeks at one of the Hawaii resorts and there are pts in the "hawaii colection" {{ *And *there are people who bought direct either kind direct from DRI who in addition to owning the Hawaii TS/pts are also members of "The Club". Members of the club can use their pts to go to Hawaii but can also go to any other DRI resort.}}

If you buy from a current owner, you'll receive whatever their ownership is. (one of the Hawaii resorts or pts in the "hawaii colection" )  you will not be a member of the "Club" If the original week was a floating week at one of the Hawaii resorts, that is what you'll get.  If it is pts in the collection  you be able to use pts to go to the four resorts in the Hawaii collection.


----------

